# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Riegos Altoaragón valora la agilización de trámites del embalse de Almudévar

## sergi1907

El proyecto de embalse, pieza destinada a almacenar caudales del río Gállego, salió a información en el Boletín Oficial del Estado del pasado sábado 19 de noviembre.
La Comunidad General de Riegos del Alto Aragón ha expresado este lunes su satisfacción por la activación del proceso de información pública del anteproyecto del embalse de Almudévar, en la provincia de Huesca. 

 El colectivo ha agradecido a la Secretaria de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, a la Dirección General del Agua y a la propia Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) el trámite llevado a cabo en favor del proyecto. 

 Mediante este trámite se autoriza a la CHE a someter a información pública el proyecto de embalse de Almudévar junto con su evaluación de impacto ambiental y bienes y derechos afectados, según recuerda la comunidad de regantes en un comunicado. 

 De hecho, el proyecto de embalse, pieza destinada a almacenar caudales del río Gállego, salió a información en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) del pasado sábado 19 de noviembre. 

 Para esta organización este paso representa "un avance" en uno de los proyectos de importancia para la regulación del río Gállego, que constituye, junto al embalse de Biscarrués "una unidad". 

 El embalse de Almudévar constará de dos diques de materiales suelos que servirán para cerrar una vaguada cercana al municipio de Almudevar y tendrá una capacidad de 169,71 hectómetros cúbicos estando gestión vinculada a la puesta en funcionamiento del embalse de Biscarrués, según las fuentes.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...66039_300.html

----------


## Luján

Ya mismo estarán los antiembalses buscando restos de Lince o vete a saber qué para evitar su construcción.

----------

